# Back Sweeten



## ClydeWigg3 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm getting ready to bottle my white scuppernong and want to bottle half (2 1/2 gallons) as it is, and sweeten the other half. Approx. how much sugar should I start with? I realize I'll sweeten to taste, but what is a good starting amount for 2 1/2 gallons?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2011)

What is you sg reading? I would sweeten to 1.005 and then add a little at a time till you like it. Then record that sg reading for future reference.


----------



## BigMac (Nov 20, 2011)

The amount of sugar to add is really dependent upon how sweet you like your wine to be.
And the critical thing is that if you make it too sweet you can’t go back.
Here is what I recommend.
Place 5 wine glasses on your table. Half fill the first one with the original wine.
Take a large sauce pan and fill it half full of the wine.
For 2.5 Gal start with 3 cups of sugar and put it in the sauce pan. Then slowly warm the wine on the stove until the sugar is dissolved. Pour the wine from the sauce pan into the main batch of wine while stirring. Half fill the second glass and taste and compare to the first.
Follow the same procedure again only using 2 (or maybe 1) cups of sugar. Taste all the back to the original unsweetened wine.
The key is to be able to taste back to the original to see how much sweeter the wine is. 
Also, remember to use sorbate after adding the sugar or you are going to have corks popping!!
Cheers!


----------

